

Spiritual Wisdom Summary for the Modern Age - SagelyGuru

When the direct connection to Self is hidden behind the firewall of ignorance, access the universe through the proxy server God, using a master-slave connection.
======
gw666
What if I'm Hindu? Who ya gonna call?

